# Wait...what? (Site Changes)



## FuzzballFox (Jul 15, 2014)

What happened to the browse type list?
Nothing was mentioned anywhere on the site about the changes that I have woken up to- a broken and simplified mess. 
I'm not liking this new change made- it just messes up the order. 
It's not even fully alphabetical for god sakes, it's even worse.
What if people didn't want to view adult PokÃ©mon? Or did want to see the most hardcore...stuff...
Just seems kind of weird to group it all together like that especially after so long. First some "MLP/Brony" thing which is fair enough...but if only you could blacklist it...YES I KNOW.

But this new grouping everything together just seems...wrong. Not to mention the order is all messed up now. Digimon near the top, PokÃ©mon near the bottom...HELL General Furry art is right at the bottom under Watersports... >w>

Not only that, but because of the order being changed- Abstract being at the top, everybody that's not changing their submission type (because I don't know...GENERAL/ALL was at the TOP by default) everything is being uploaded as Abstract art...Come on FA!

Please revert it in some way- the "tame" and "adult" things worked fine and I've not had anyone complain about it at all.


----------



## BRN (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not sure what you're complaining about -- is it the way the list is ordered in each category, or is it the fact that you can filter your browsing? 

Personally I love the new changes to Browse - it's going to make looking for new art a whole lot more fun without the whole fetish-in-your-face thing.


----------



## FuzzballFox (Jul 15, 2014)

But it wasn't in your face before- it had it's own adult and tame list- now it's forced together so you HAVE to see the pron- that's not a problem for me as such but for others? Not so much. Not to mention the list is now completely broken and people are uploading the wrong stuff.


----------



## BRN (Jul 15, 2014)

It sounds like you're trying to talk about more than one problem, but it's not entirely clear what they are. Do you mind bulletpointing the things you think need to change?

If you want to see tame stuff, hit the SFW button at the top of the page. If you'd like to see adult stuff, the Search filter might be better than the Browse feature.

In fact, it sounds like the Search feature might be what you're looking for - you can select multiple options such as type of submission, age rating...


----------



## FuzzballFox (Jul 15, 2014)

Okay let's see:
1) The order is messed up- this means that everybody who doesn't normally check the theme (because why should they, it was set to general before) is now submitting as Abstract.
2) As above, the order in which you look is all different...alphabetical order just shuffles everything about, whereas before at least there was a theme.
3) General Furry art is now at the bottom of the list. Yes. Under all of the other types and fetishes.
4) It was unneeded and nothing was said anywhere- it's hardly a minor change when you start messing about with the site's layout and getting people confused and mixed up.
5) Shouldn't have to use SFW- that is what that's there for, like I said I am fine with seeing all manor of filth that's uploaded to the site but that doesn't mean it should be grouped together with the non-adult art relating to some of the topic. Plus many don't even realise that it's there- you'd be surprised.
6) Doesn't make sense- don't fix what isn't broken.
7) Many also don't feel like or can be bothered to add tags- so searching doesn't always help either.


----------



## cracked58 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm with you, this new browsing system sucks ass.  I can't find anything and every story I posted in the past is now lost in the miasma of FA.  All of my writing is no longer categorized by subject, it's sitting in my gallery with a blank for subject and I can't find it by browsing, so how will anyone else?  How the hell will anyone see what anyone else does with this mess?


----------



## FuzzballFox (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh god this too- try looking into some of the themes...NOTHING.
Look at your submissions- many now have blank themes...If this isn't a site fuck up I don't know what is


----------



## ShinyTotodude (Jul 15, 2014)

Argh, please! If it's possible, please revert it to how it was yesterday yet. Are you expecting us to re-categorize every submission now? For me it's not that hard to do because I haven't uploaded that much yet but for others it will be a torture to do. Also, the site seems running buggy on me right now. I already had an error message and very long loading times out of nowhere. <:3

Edit: Errors are over for me. At least that is solved so far.

Edit 2: Seems like themes are not blank here. That's a relief so far. But still, it feels like I'm now in the need of that SFW button. Shame that because some arts I liked were rated adult but actually didn't show anything bad at all (example: toy TFs )and so I won't be able to find them but need to search through all the mix in the browisng section. Wouldn't it have been enough to add the categories you wanted in the tame and adult folders? <:3


----------



## cracked58 (Jul 15, 2014)

If you're going to force me to re-categorize everything I'm going somewhere else.  I can't change my name but you WILL fuck up my gallery?  WTF?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't actually see any of my submissions listed with a blank theme after this change. 

If anything I find the fact that "general furry art" is right at the bottom is weird.


----------



## FuzzballFox (Jul 15, 2014)

Not all- but most~ For example just go to the PokÃ©mon theme. See how little there are?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 15, 2014)

Furry totally isn't about fetishes, guys! Seriously! I mean just look at FA, it's the biggest furry art site and... it's... got...







WAIT COME BACK I CAN EXPLAIN


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm happy that these changes were made, now I can find my brony porn with ease!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2014)

I think the fact General furry art has been relegated to the bottom is unfortunate, but I was always surprised by the fetish topics anyway. Some very exotic fetishes are given placement, while some very standard ones do not. 

I feel this could be accommodated much more serenely in the tag system. Nobody need be presented with a list of brain-melting kinks on their search for 'general' art.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 15, 2014)

FuzzballFox said:


> Okay let's see:
> 1) The order is messed up- this means that everybody who doesn't normally check the theme (because why should they, it was set to general before) is now submitting as Abstract.
> 2) As above, the order in which you look is all different...alphabetical order just shuffles everything about, whereas before at least there was a theme.
> 3) General Furry art is now at the bottom of the list. Yes. Under all of the other types and fetishes.
> ...



#2 - Alphebatic order is one of those universal orderings that makes immediate and intuitive sense no matter where it's used or how.  Nobody complained about the Species listbox getting reorganized to be largely alphabetic....

#3 - However this I agree on, "General furry" needs to be first and "Fetish other" should be last in the list.  Everything else can be alphabetic, but those two are, for lack of a better term ... special.

#5 - This is debatable.  If the functionality is there but it's you who refuses to use it then who gets the blame?  Gee, I wonder....

#7 - This is indeed a problem, but it's the user's fault, not the site's.  I agree that some of those fields (Type and Category mostly) absolutely should be enforced so the users do not just leave them blank during submission time, but the rest is on them, not FA.


----------



## bigschles (Jul 15, 2014)

Before I could browse "Transformation (tame)" and avoid "Transformation (adult)". Now if I want to look at people turning into animals I can't avoid a ton of horse genitals. That seems like a pretty big change. Please, give as back a genital- and fetish-free browsing option at least. I don't know what was wrong with the old one that it had to be removed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2014)

bigschles said:


> Before I could browse "Transformation (tame)" and avoid "Transformation (adult)". Now if I want to look at people turning into animals I can't avoid a ton of horse genitals. That seems like a pretty big change. Please, give as back a genital- and fetish-free browsing option at least. I don't know what was wrong with the old one that it had to be removed.



Click on the search feature. 

Select 'advanced search'

Disable mature and adult content. 

Search with the query 'transformation'.


----------



## zanian (Jul 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Click on the search feature.
> 
> Select 'advanced search'
> 
> ...



Implying that all the art in the transformation category uses the tag transformation


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2014)

zanian said:


> Implying that all the art in the transformation category uses the tag transformation



If people don't tag their art it's their own dang fault that fewer people will see it.


----------



## Dracowhale (Jul 15, 2014)

I kind of wish to have the filter back for mature and not. It shouldn't be that hard to put in another drop box, or even just check boxes.


----------



## thoron (Jul 16, 2014)

Dracowhale said:


> I kind of wish to have the filter back for mature and not. It shouldn't be that hard to put in another drop box, or even just check boxes.



From what I'm reading thats in the plan.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2014)

bigschles said:


> Before I could browse "Transformation (tame)" and avoid "Transformation (adult)". Now if I want to look at people turning into animals I can't avoid a ton of horse genitals. That seems like a pretty big change. Please, give as back a genital- and fetish-free browsing option at least. I don't know what was wrong with the old one that it had to be removed.


There's a big "SFW" button near the top right corner.  Ever use it?  (I haven't either, but then again I have my account filters set to exclude the Adult tagged stuff, so...)


----------



## Dibullba (Jul 16, 2014)

Dracowhale said:


> I kind of wish to have the filter back for mature and not. It shouldn't be that hard to put in another drop box, or even just check boxes.



I am with Draco here. It is easy enough for people to use SFW to not see NSFW content, but does not work vice versa. So rather than being able to look for specified content, unwanted content is being mixed in with it. So either create separate categories or an option to do the opposite of SFW. Something like All->SFW->NSFW.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2014)

Dibullba said:


> I am with Draco here. It is easy enough for people to use SFW to not see NSFW content, but does not work vice versa. So rather than being able to look for specified content, unwanted content is being mixed in with it. So either create separate categories or an option to do the opposite of SFW. Something like All->SFW->NSFW.



Use the search feature. It already permits you to specify you only want to look at mature work, or only at adult work, or only at _any_ combination of general, mature and adult.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2014)

LizardKing said:


> Furry totally isn't about fetishes, guys! Seriously! I mean just look at FA, it's the biggest furry art site and... it's... got...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love water sports!



Wait a second...this has nothing to do with jetskis does it?


----------



## Geminus Anguium (Jul 16, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If people don't tag their art it's their own dang fault that fewer people will see it.



That's a pretty callous attitude for a site to have towards its users, I don't see how anyone benefits from it.
Incidentally it's doesn't even have to be a case of improper tagging. A strong example of this would be in gender tagging, a lot of people don't bother because it's one of the submission fields and somewhat redundant. On top of that a lack of tags also makes it harder to filter out what you don't want to see, since -male/-female won't work if people haven't tagged it as either. So it results in a lot of search clutter, as well as hard to find submissions.

Not to mention there are multiple ways to tag pieces, M/F or Straight? Bird or avian? Also anything that would have fit in the "other" section of species. People doing searches will have to include include everything that would have come under these categories. It's going to result in some pretty long tag lists for people submitting or searching. Granted it's a fairly minor inconvenience, but it's one that wasn't there before. So I'd consider it a downgrade

If people aren't bothered by the update that's great, but even so I don't see how reduced utility can be argued as a good thing.


----------



## BRN (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't think it's a callous attitude for a site to have towards users; moreso, it's a neccessary negligence.

Alhough the site could help out users by implementing a SoFurry-like requirement for the basic tags of gender and species -- one of each of which is required before a submission can be submitted -- it's truly and entirely up to the submitter to tag properly. 

What other possible system could really be implemented? Automation won't work here, and it would be impossible for selected moderators to go through every piece of art.

This change is absolutely a positive one to the system; I just think a culture change is required to utilise it. That fact doesn't mean the update is a bad one, it just means the userbase will have a reason to tag and upload 'more properly'.


----------



## Geminus Anguium (Jul 16, 2014)

Ah, I was calling Fallowfox's post callous, I doubt that's the intention the staff had when doing the update.

Anyway, could you elaborate how the change is a positive one to the system? I don't see it presenting any positive opportunities. You say it gets rid of the whole fetish-in-your-face thing, but we already had that. Just pick any category listed as (tame)
I guess it's nice that bronies have a new filter, so thats one positive, but it's irrelevant to my post.

Basically we had 3 ways of filtering content. Search/Browse/SFW. Search and SFW have stayed the same but browse has had it's filters halved (by lumping tame/adult together.) whilst only gaining one new filter. You say just use the search feature, but why not both? what warrants the culture change required here?


----------



## BRN (Jul 16, 2014)

It's additional functionality in a section that, functionally, had none. At least, in my eyes.

I've always seen the Browse section as window-shopping - simply coursing through the myriad stream of uploads which come into FurAffinity. With this addition of filters, the Browse function can now be used as it might intuitively have been intended -- you "Search" for something particular, and you "Browse" for something unexpected. This is a good thing - the only thing standing in the way of its implementation is the ability of FA's users to categorise their uploads effectively. This is the culture change I mentioned -- beforehand, categorisation was little more than a chance to add a joke to the Submission Information.

 The SFW and NSFW "button" at the top does the job of seperating Tame from Adult already, so it's not 'reducing filters' so much as clearing up an inherent redundancy. The seperation of Tame and Adult really doesn't need to mentioned here; but if you feel it does, consider the effect of that subjectivity. People would decide for themselves whether their art was Tame or Adult with no real guidelines or rules enforced to seperate between them, making the two an undefined mess which would inevitably segue into each other.


----------



## Dracowhale (Jul 16, 2014)

one of the problem with search, and that browse is good for, is the filtering of gender. i dont think you can use or exclude gender from search.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm a little confused about the search system. Do the categories play any sort of role in helping define searches, or are they only used for browsing?
I tried searching "digital general furry art unspecified male", and no results came up, so I'm guessing categories don't help with searches. I actually never knew that before today, I always figured that stuff like gender and species were automatically assigned as tags when I clicked those categories. So I don't think that it's the fault of the artist for not realizing that, no, the categories mean nothing when someone's trying to search for your work. It seems strange that categories and tags are completely separate things-- I feel like it'd make a lot more sense for them to work in tandem, or to get rid of the category system entirely and improve on the search system (like how YouTube gives you suggested tags).


----------



## Dibullba (Jul 16, 2014)

BRN said:


> It's additional functionality in a section that, functionally, had none. At least, in my eyes.
> 
> I've always seen the Browse section as window-shopping - simply coursing through the myriad stream of uploads which come into FurAffinity. With this addition of filters, the Browse function can now be used as it might intuitively have been intended -- you "Search" for something particular, and you "Browse" for something unexpected. This is a good thing - the only thing standing in the way of its implementation is the ability of FA's users to categorize their uploads effectively. This is the culture change I mentioned -- beforehand, categorization was little more than a chance to add a joke to the Submission Information.
> 
> The SFW and NSFW "button" at the top does the job of separating Tame from Adult already, so it's not 'reducing filters' so much as clearing up an inherent redundancy. The separation of Tame and Adult really doesn't need to mentioned here; but if you feel it does, consider the effect of that subjectivity. People would decide for themselves whether their art was Tame or Adult with no real guidelines or rules enforced to separate between them, making the two an undefined mess which would inevitably segue into each other.



I still think mixing SFW and NSFW to "simplify" categories is ineffective and inconvenient. You say that people had no real guidelines that enforced the difference between tame and adult, yet are indicating the SFW button does the job of separating them. In the same way, not even the SFW has a real guideline to speak of. I just preferred using the browse feature as it was quick with a click in finding exactly what I am looking for in mass. It is possible I could be missing specified content using the search function especially if people fail to tag their art properly. So what is exactly positive about mixing SFW with NSFW?


----------



## BRN (Jul 16, 2014)

Actually, there's clearly displayed guidelines about the differences in rating: http://puu.sh/ae2bY.png

The Browse feature will still let you find that content you're looking for en mass; and if you wanted to find only tame stuff, you'd just hit the SFW button.

If you were looking for just adult stuff, the Search feature really would have been your better choice from the start. I mean, you can argue that the problem with Search is whether or not the userbase tags their stuff properly; but that same problem exists for Browse, which is whether or not they categorise their stuff properly. There's really no difference - in both cases, we should be encouraging the userbase to tag properly and categorise properly. If they don't, their art won't be found, and it's their fault -- but nothing about the recent update changed that fact. It's always been true.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2014)

BRN said:


> The only thing standing in the way of its implementation is the ability of FA's users to categorise their uploads effectively. This is the culture change I mentioned -- beforehand, categorisation was little more than a chance to add a joke to the Submission Information.


Preach it, bro.

One thing to keep in mind about the submission listboxes is that (1) they ONLY work with the Browse page and (2) people use them more often than actual search keywords.  IMO every option in those listboxes should have a simple matching keyword associated with it that the server will automatically check/add to the submission as needed.  Because submissions with no keywords are not searchable (only Browsable).



> People would decide for themselves whether their art was Tame or Adult with no real guidelines or rules enforced to seperate between them, making the two an undefined mess which would inevitably segue into each other.


This is also true.  A given piece that is NSFW could be sorted under 'tame' or 'adult' with no oversight or enforcement over whether it really is or not.  This is especially a case with comic submissions, where some people will sort the whole comic under one or the other (regardless of individual page content) and others will individually sort pages under one or the other (depending on rating).

But of course the bigger issue is the cultural shift:  Some people on FA are just lazy with their submissions period, and the only way to make them change for the better is to *force* them to do it.



SirRob said:


> I'm a little confused about the search system. Do the categories play any sort of role in helping define searches, or are they only used for browsing?


Not really, and that's one of the problems between the two systems in that there's no functional crossover between the two.  A lot of people will categorize *and* tag their works properly, but there's also a lot of people who only categorize their works (leaving their submissions un-Searchable, especially if all they title/describe it as is something vague like Commission for X) and others will only tag their works (leaving their submissions un-Browsable).

...And as much as I hate to call out one user specifically, RUDragon has a lot of commissions with no categories AND no keywords (other than the fact that it was a commission).  You'll never find those works when Browsing by category, and you'll never find their works when searching by theme unless of course you search for "commission" in which case ALL OF THEM pop up at once in your results.


----------



## Dracowhale (Jul 16, 2014)

Even with the lazy users it seemed to me that more then enough users do label their stuff properly. But yeah, definitions between "Tame", "Mature" and "Adult" should be made more clear cause i do see naughty bits quite frequently in tame.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Because submissions with no keywords are not searchable (only Browsable).


Titles are searchable though.


----------



## Dracowhale (Jul 16, 2014)

If there is a title, you can search with the "@title" tool. Same with "@message". I do wonder why they have an @Filename".


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Titles are searchable though.


Too bad it doesn't help people who don't actually assign good titles . . . or any titles at all . . . .

(Seriously are ANY of the fields in the submissions box mandatory outside of the rating?  Why the frell not?)


----------



## Dracowhale (Jul 16, 2014)

Title should atleast be mandatory.


----------



## Geminus Anguium (Jul 16, 2014)

BRN said:


> Actually, there's clearly displayed guidelines about the differences in rating: http://puu.sh/ae2bY.png
> 
> The Browse feature will still let you find that content you're looking for en mass; and if you wanted to find only tame stuff, you'd just hit the SFW button.
> 
> If you were looking for just adult stuff, the Search feature really would have been your better choice from the start. I mean, you can argue that the problem with Search is whether or not the userbase tags their stuff properly; but that same problem exists for Browse, which is whether or not they categorise their stuff properly. There's really no difference - in both cases, we should be encouraging the userbase to tag properly and categorise properly. If they don't, their art won't be found, and it's their fault -- but nothing about the recent update changed that fact. It's always been true.




I think your link is broken, at least for me it is.
Anyhoo, the problem here is that the search feature was never and still isn't the better choice unless you're looking for anything specific. You speak as if general browsing should be exclusive to tame, but that's just not the case for most people.

Lets say, for hypothetical sake, someone wanted to look up some scaley nude dudes. With the old browsing system they'd pick from three dropdown menus (General furry art adult/ Male/ Reptilian other) and thats it. If they were to use the search function however their query might look something like Scaley | Reptile | Lizard | about 20 more keywords for species that you get automatically with browsing | M | M/M| Man | Male | Gay| -Female -Straight -M/F -Woman
and even despite that you'll still get all the stuff you minused if it hasn't been tagged as such, something the person doing the searching doesn't even have control over.

It's a very convoluted and ineffective process for general browsing.

Also, you say the new system adds additional functionality? What functionality is that though? Browsing  MLP aside there is nothing that you can do with the browsing system now that you couldn't do before.

Incidentally, I think its pretty silly to be blaming users for improper tagging when it wasn't a problem before. What you're basically saying is it's the users job to compensate for the functionality that was removed with the update, when it would be much easier to return the functionality that once was, and for seemingly no good reason either. As I said bronies aside you can't do anything you couldn't do with the old system, but you can certainly do a lot less.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2014)

Geminus Anguium said:


> Incidentally, I think its pretty silly to be blaming users for improper tagging when it wasn't a problem before. What you're basically saying is it's the users job to compensate for the functionality that was removed with the update, when it would be much easier to return the functionality that once was, and for seemingly no good reason either. As I said bronies aside you can't do anything you couldn't do with the old system, but you can certainly do a lot less.


The *only* functionality "removed" with the update was the merger between Tame and Adult, and it is not "a lot" less as a result.

And improper tagging is *always* a problem.  It's just one of those out-of-sight-out-of-mind problems, because . . . well, you can't very well statistically measure stuff that doesn't even show up under what tags you select, can you?


----------



## kayfox (Jul 16, 2014)

I think this thread goes to prove that no matter what someone does to improve FA, people will complain about the changes.


----------



## EikoFinal (Jul 16, 2014)

i have to agree with this! i liked being able to go between adult and tame of the sections i wanted when ever i wanted! 

you seriously changed something that didn't need to be changed! honestly, i want the old way back.... if weasly didn't have a small upload limit and a clustered browsing like YOU NOW HAVE!!! i would of instantly switched to them! 

they should of had a test site up to see how people would react to it, and leave a pole with a link to said test to see if they liked it or not! 

they could of added all the new stuff that they added with ease and still keep the adult/tame category!


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 16, 2014)

EikoFinal said:


> YOU NOW HAVE!!! i would of instantly switched to them



Whoa now, three exclamation marks? I don't think things are that bad. If you use 3 for something like this, it means when something _genuinely_ serious happens, you'll have to use about 7, and no one wants that. Also it's "would have".


----------



## Polarthief (Jul 17, 2014)

Swap Go To Gallery and Full View and I'll be happy. Was really dumb to replace what was firmly planted in our minds as the "Place where the Full View button is".


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 17, 2014)

LizardKing said:


> Also it's "would have".


That is such a common error it's . . . just . . . come on, people, don't be _that_ lazy!  Because then we're likely to think you're intentionally trolling instead of trying to add sincere and constructive input.


----------



## Tremodo (Jul 17, 2014)

Not that I think it's a big deal. But it was better before, to have tame in one place and mature in the other. Alphabetically or not, I think "general furry" should be on top.

Right, well, moving on.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 18, 2014)

In fact this was a very bad idea to merge tame and mature together. Since that's just asking for trouble especially since it was pretty easy to see general and adult art with their own sections.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 18, 2014)

It has no effect whatsoever on the ability to see only General art, provided you use the SFW button....


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 18, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> It has no effect whatsoever on the ability to see only General art, provided you use the SFW button....



Actually it does if you think about this considering i've not seen an art site that does merge tame and mature together unless they have either a tagging system which i doubt users will do properly since people can be sloppy when tagging. 
And you just don't do a half-way job as updating the site without adding the other things.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 18, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> Actually it does if you think about this considering i've not seen an art site that does merge tame and mature together unless they have either a tagging system which i doubt users will do properly since people can be sloppy when tagging.


Pretty much all sites that have mature content tagging systems do enforce it . . . on an "as reported" basis only....


----------



## spark_dog (Jul 24, 2014)

I agree having the NSFW and SFW grouped together is a mess now. I tried to use advanced search feature to set to mature/adult and type to flash and it returned nothing because I can't give it a specific theme to look for. That's why I would use the browsing feature. I could set the filter to furry adult and just browse. 

Since the SFW stuff can't be filtered out anymore when browsing, I end up seeing all of this nonsense flooding the page and very few adult items http://prntscr.com/45rk1s


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone notice the addition of General/Mature/Adult checkboxes to the Browse page now?

I have precisely one complaint about their placement - at certain desktop resolutions (1024x768 I think) the "adult" checkbox gets wordwrapped one line down, separating it from its counterparts, and that looks strange.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2014)

spark_dog said:


> I agree having the NSFW and SFW grouped together is a mess now. I tried to use advanced search feature to set to mature/adult and type to flash and it returned nothing because I can't give it a specific theme to look for. That's why I would use the browsing feature. I could set the filter to furry adult and just browse.
> 
> Since the SFW stuff can't be filtered out anymore when browsing, I end up seeing all of this nonsense flooding the page and very few adult items http://prntscr.com/45rk1s



I just used the advanced search feature, setting the results to include only mature/adult material in the flash category, search term 'yiff'. 380 results were returned. 

You were not using the advanced search box, or were using it incorrectly. Using the advanced search box solves these problems required you can type in a suitable search term longer than 2 letters. 'The' would do.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...longer than 2 letters....


As much as I'd rather avoid pointing out one genre specifically, "TF" is a common abbreviation the search engine doesn't index for this reason (though things like TGTF/TFTG and CTF are of course indexed -- heaven forbid you're trying to search for "capture the flag" themed work).


----------

